# [Erfahrungsbericht] - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (21. Januar 2012)

So liebe Mechanikerfreunde,

hier im Forum gibt es noch keinen Erfahrungsbericht zur obigen Tastatur. Meine Meka G Unit von Tt ist da. Zunächst habe ich diesen Post im Mechanische Tastaturen Übersichts Thread abgelegt, wurde aber ermutigt dafür einen eigenen aufzumachen. 
Ich schreibe hier meine ersten Eindrücke. Ich hoffe sie wird in den nächsten Jahren mein treuer Begleiter.

Sollten Auffälligkeiten oder Neuigkeiten entstehen werde ich hier sukzessive erweiteren. Bilder, ähnliches...
Die Bilder sind alle von mir gemacht worden. Tapeziert damit eure Wohnung oder macht sonst was damit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß beim Lesen, wünscht euch 

der _Hobbit mit Streitaxt_!

*###*

*Inhalt*

*Grundmaße* (Update 30.01.2012)
*Verarbeitung*
*Handballenauflage*
*Rutschfestigkeit, Schrägstellen*
*Tastenanschlag und Switche*
*Goodie* *- Tastaturtasche*
*Oberflächenstruktur der Keycaps*
*Beleuchtung*
*Schreiben*
*Soundanschlüsse*
*Fazit*
*weiterführende Link.s hier im Forum*.

*###*

*Grundmaße*
Tastaturgehäuse
Breite: 51,5cm
Höhe: 3 cm (höchste Stelle, flach) 3,6 cm (höchste Stelle, hochgestellt)
Tiefe: 25,6 cm (ohne Handballenauflage), Handballenauflage gibt nochmals 6,5 cm hinzu. Bilder siehe Handballenauflage.

Haupttastenfeld (de Layout)
Breite: 28,5 cm (Strg bis Strg)
Tiefe: 9,7 cm (Backspace bis Strg)

Makrotasten T1-T12
Jeweils 4 Tasten zu 39mm x 39 mm

ESC Keycap
13 mm x 14 mm (Fingerauflagenfläche)
18 mm x 18 mm (Grundfläche)
10 mm Höhe über "Grund" (im Vergleich: Entertaste groß 8mm, Leertaste 10mm)
6 mm Resthöhe wenn voll durchgedrückt (rest in Tastenvertiefung)

Kurz ein paar Worte zu den Maßen. Ich habe sie so gut es ging mit einer Schieblehre gemessen. Meiner Meinung nach entspricht das Haupttastenfeld sowie der Numblock, die F-Tasten sowie die Cursortasten und der Sechserblock dem Gängigen was man so als Standardlayout erwartet.
Einzig über dem Numblock gibt es 4 Spezialtasten welche die Lautstärke sowie die Beleuchtung der Meka regeln. Die 12 Makrotasten links sind ebenfalls ein weiterer Bereich welcher vom gängigen System abweicht.

*Verarbeitung*
Die Verarbeitung gefällt mir gut. Keine ungleichen Spaltmaße, kein Gewackel am Gehäuse. Haptisch fühlt es sich gut an. 
Das Kabel ist Stoffummantelt und kann per Kabelführung an der Tastatur befestigt werden. Die Handballenauflage ist ergonomisch in Ordnung, die Oberfläche entspricht der Tastatur und hebt sich so optisch nicht ab. 

*Handballenauflage*
Kommen wir zur anklickbaren Handballenauflage. Bei jener sollte man beim ersten Einbau etwas vorsichtiger hantieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Bild 1 links sieht man gut die etwas dünnen Einraster, welche in Pfeilrichtung einschnappen müssen. Leute, seid behutsam- es ist nicht Panzerstahl.
Ist die Handballenauflage erstmal montiert, ist das größte Gefummel geschafft.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es auch Leute gibt welche ihre Meka ohne der beigelegten Handballenauflage betreiben möchten, ggf. hilft euch dieses Bild beim Abschätzen der Höhe für eine Auflage anderer Hersteller.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Rutschfestigkeit, Schrägstellen*
Die Gummiflächen unter der Tastatur sorgen für einen sehr sehr rutschfreien Halt auf meinem "pseudo" Holzoberflächen-Schreibtisch. Auch auf einer Kommode aus Eiche und einer Plastiktischdecke macht die Tastatur eine gute Figur. Die Schrägstellung klackt sauber ein und fühlt sich gut an- ich bin eher ein Flaschschreiber, aber ich empfinde die Schrägstellung als in Ordnung. Hier ein Fuß in Schrägstellung. Diese sind durchdacht Konstruiert. Egal in welcher Stellung, es ist immer Gummi vorhanden welches die Tastatur auf dem Untergrund festhaften lässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Goodie* *- Tastaturtasche*
Warum man sich die Meka eigentlich überhaupt kaufen sollte ist eine modische Tasche. In langjähriger Entwicklung mit einem namhaften Lederetuihersteller für Schreibmaschinentastaturen in Mailand und Paris wurde das passende Accessoir für den modisch bewußten Nerd entwickelt. Thermaltake hat sich dann für die Variante "Kunstfaser" mit Klettverschluß entschieden. Ein gelungener Auftritt auf der nächsten Lan Party ist garantiert. Interessanterweise hat der Stoff nicht mehr ganz ausgereicht um die vollständige Tastatur mit angeklickter Handballenauflage aufzunehmen. Ihr erinnert euch ? Ja die muß dann wieder runter. Fördert die Fingermuskulatur haben die Designer gesagt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Oberflächenstruktur der Keycaps*
Die Einzeltasten scheinen bedruckt zu sein, nicht gelasert oder graviert (bin da kein Fachmann). Einige Tasten sind jedoch etwas anders...
Falls ich nun einen negativen Punkt finden wollen würde: Die Oberflächenstruktur einiger Tasten (WASD, Pfeiltasten...). Diese sind ein wenig glatter als die anderen. Dies spürt man natürlich und könnte man von der Haptik als Negativ werten. Ich habe versucht bei folgendem Bild das ganze einzufangen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WASD sind "glatt"- andere Tasten, zB. R sind "gröber". Hierbei ist nicht nur die Taste an sich- sondern auch der aufgedruckte Buchstabe betroffen.
Hintergrund des Ganzen ist natürlich die Beleuchtung. Diese Tasten haben eine andere Oberflächenstruktur weil sie Transparent sind und die darunter liegende LED hindurchscheinen muß/soll/kann. Ich schätze das ist bauartbedingt und geht nicht anders. Man kann es aber auch positiv auslegen. Zum Zocken weiß man sofort wo WASD ist, man spürt es ja. Also: It's not a Bug, it's a Feature 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Interessant wäre zu wissen wie das Abnutzungsverhalten der bedruckten Tasten mit den unterschiedlichen Oberflächen ist- aber ein Langzeittest kann von mir natürlich noch nicht abgegeben werden. Für Bauarbeiter, Leute die Gitarre spielen und Hornhaut haben (ich spreche aus Erfahrung) ist dieser Umstand wahrscheinlich zweitrangig- ich wollte es nur erwähnen- am besten ausprobieren. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt die so etwas stört.

*Beleuchtung*
Die Beleuchtung ist in verschiedene Stärkegrade per Software regulierbar. Pulsieren geht ebenfalls- da hat sich denke ich mal wieder ein kluger Kopf aus dem Marketing durchsetzen können. Leider war das mit dem Kaffekochen nicht mehr realisierbar. Negativ finde ich ist die Num Taste auf dem Numblock. Diese ist "relativ" sehr hell. Die Tasten sind ansonsten gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet. Weiterhin leuchtet ein kleiner Balken auf der Leertaste sowie das tT Logo oberhalb der Tastatur. Hier einige Impressionen des Beleuchtungszaubers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch eine spezielle Taste (Über dem Numblock, rechts aussen) lassen sich die verschiedenen Beleuchtungsmodi durchschalten. "Witzigerweiße" funktioniert dies auch wenn der Computer ausgeschaltet ist- allerdings lässt sich dann einmal gedrückt, die Tastaturbeleuchtung nicht mehr deaktivieren. Dies hat etwas mit der konstanten Spannungsversorgung des Computers auch nach dem Shutdown zu tun. Ein Zug am USB Stecker löst dieses Problem. Klar, wer drückt schon auf seiner Tastatur herum wenn der PC aus ist... Nichtsdestotroz- hier liegt wohl ein Verschaltungsproblem oder ähnliches vor. Ich wiederhole dieses Phänomen noch einmal gezielt, gerade eben schreibe ich es am laufenden PC und somit aus meinem schon sehr löchrigen Gedächtnis.

*Tastenanschlag und Switche*
Das ist natürlich ein sehr subjektives Thema, ich gehe deshalb nicht lange darauf ein.
Ich habe den Vergleich mit einer K90 von Corsair gemacht- ich merke den unterschiedlichen Tastendruck der Blacks- bin aber froh keine Reds zu haben. Die drücken sich für mein Gefühl zu leicht- aber ich glaube das muß jeder selbst entscheiden. Im Vergleich zu Blues (bei einer Black Widow probiert) gefallen mir die Blacks auch besser- das Klack ist nicht da. Aber dieses Thema ist bereits zur Genüge im Netz präsent. Was ich gut finde ist, das die Tasten nicht so hoch herausstehen wie bei der K90- aber das ist sicherlich Geschmackssache. Weiterhin positiv- alle Tasten sind mechanisch. Keine Hybridtastatur wie die von der Konkurrenz...

Der Vollständigkeithalber hier 2 Bilder zu den Switches und Keycaps:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schreiben*
Fast hätte ich vergessen darüber ein Wort zu verlieren, wir haben es hier ja mit einer Tastatur zu tun.
Zunächst ein Bild zum de Layout. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte davor eine Cherry Cy Motion G86. Sie war Anfangs sehr Gewöhnungsbedürftigt, da sie viele Makrotasten am Rand hat und einige Tasten nicht dem "Standarddesign" (falls es so etwas gibt) entsprechen. Die vorliegende Meka entspricht meinem Verständnis nach einem deutschen Standardlayout. Große Entertaste, lange Shifttaste. Die linke Shifttaste könnte ggf. einen Ticken länger sein- aber ich finde es in Ordnung.

Nun habe ich mir überlegt wie man am besten ausprobieren kann ob man nun besser/schlechter schreiben kann wie mit seiner alten Rubberdome Tastatur. Warum also nicht messen wieviele Anschläge man pro 2 Minuten reinhauen kann ? Fündig wurde ich hier: TyperA - test your typing skills Deutsch auswählen und loshacken. Im Vergleich war ich besser mit meiner alten.

Your score: 384 keys per minute ~ 76 words per minute (mit der alten Cherry)
Your score: 339 keys per minute ~ 67 words per minute (mit der neuen Meka)

Ich behaupte mal ich kann 10 Finger schreiben, hab das noch in Textverarbeitung mit Kurzschrift gelernt und in meinen bisherigen Jobs war ich eigentlich immer der wo die Leute gesagt haben "Hey, vergenußwurzelst du die Tastatur, oder was machst du da?!" Zur Verteidigung der Meka muß man natürlich sagen, ich bin gut 8 Jahre lang die Cherry gewohnt- trotzdem finde ich kann ich auf der Meka gut schreiben. Mein Ziel ist irgendwann: Fastest Typist: Ultimate Typing Championship Final 2010 - YouTube  Aber das nur am Rande.

*Soundanschlüsse*
Nun noch zu einem (Kritik-)Punkt der gröberen Art. Der Anschluß für 3,5 mm Soundklinke ist im Gehäuse versetzt eingelassen. Dies trifft auch auf die USB Anschlüsse zu, ein diesbezüglicher Test ist von meiner Seite aus noch nicht erfolgt. Dicke MP3 Player könnten jedoch möglicherweise auch Probleme bereiten. Hier Die Anschlüsse auf der Rückseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun mal zum Eingemachten:
Das Maß der Schieblehre zeigt den Durchmesser der äußersten Öffnung des Klinkenanschlußes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat man einen "super-spezial-abgeschirmten" Klinkenstecker seines Headsets (wie ich ), welcher vom Durchmesser her dicker ist, sieht man blöd aus der Wäsche. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann den Stecker nicht bis zum Anschlag einstecken. Zumindest war das bei mir der Fall- ergo kein ordentlicher Kontakt. Wäre der Anschluß hinten völlig bündig, kein Problem- so aber..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Teppichmesser hat dann die Abhilfe geschaffen...

Schließlich habe ich also den Stecker ganz versenken können. Der Ton war gut, allerdings habe ich das noch nicht lange ausprobiert und mich da noch nicht so sehr gespielt, weshalb ich noch keine weiteren Aussagen machen kann. Das selbe Problem blüht mir auch noch bei dem Mikrofonanschluß. Ich habe so einige Klinkenstecker bei mir daheimrumliegen- da passt fast keiner problemlos. Es könnte sein, dass bei mir die darunterliegende Platine zu weit hinten "reingerutscht" ist- wäre ärgerlich, aber wenn man seinen Klinkenstecker wie ein Schmied bearbeitet, gehts auch...

*Fazit*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher denke ich war es ein guter Kauf. Noch habe ich die Software nur installiert und kurz durchgeklickt, dazu kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Die Tastatur integriert sich gut in meinen Hardwarepark und es macht Spaß darauf zu schreiben. Die Verarbeitung ist durchdacht und trotz fummeliger Handballenauflage sehr gut. Die unterschiedlichen Tastenoberflächen ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau, der Soundklinkenanschluß ist allerdings bisher das Gröbste was ich entdeckt habe. Das hätte man besser machen können.

Falls ihr Fragen habt, ich versuche sie euch zu beantworten.

*###*

*weiterführende Threads hier im Forum über die Meka*

Erste Details 2011

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...uer-tastatur-fuer-spieler.html?highlight=meka

Noch mehr Details 2011

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...hanischen-spielertastatur.html?highlight=meka

Bauhöhe der Meka

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...hoehe-der-tt-esports-meka.html?highlight=meka

Meinungen zur Tastatur

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ports-meka-g1-neue-tastatur-fuer-spieler.html


----------



## Skeksis (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Paar Fotos im "Lebensumfeld" hätte ich noch spannend gefunden.


----------



## moparcrazy (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Sehr schön gemacht.
Jetzt fehlen wie Du selbst schon schreibst Foto's. Speziell die Keycaps würden mich sehr interessieren, Nahaufnahmen der anscheinend zwei verschiedenen Key arten auch von der Innenseite.


----------



## OctoCore (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Ja, Fotos wären fein. Nicht unbedingt Großaufnahmen der Tastatur und schon gar nicht deren Verpackung, sonder eher von den "Buchsen des Anstoßes" oder - wie von Moparcrazy vorgeschlagen - die Unterschiede der Tastenkappen.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Natürlich gerne, gut das ich mir letztes Jahr ein Makroobjektiv gekauft habe... Ich reiche sie bald nach. Ich denke ich komme morgen abend oder Montags dazu.
Ebenfalls wird das de Layout hier reinkommen.


----------



## merkijan (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Sehr schöner Bericht! Da ich beim "Auspacken" dabei war, würde ich aber sagen, dass vielleicht noch ein paar (mehr) Worte zur Handballenauflage und dem Lieferumfang angebracht wären (Stichwort: Aufbewahrungstasche  ).

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Wenn das Täschchen so toll ist, dass es vielleicht mit anderen Modellen konkurrieren kann (Stichwort: Prada), dann gehört es natürlich unbedingt dazu.


----------



## merkijan (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Wart nur ab - ich hab auf jeden Fall nicht mit so einem Ding gerechnet und halte es für ne super Idee vom Hersteller, das als kleine Zugabe mitzuliefern 

Sobald Prada ne Aufbewahrungstasche für mechanische Tastaturen im Angebot hat... sind mechanische Tastaturen wohl wirklich "in Mode" <--


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

mode du dernier cri

Lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## moparcrazy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Das birgt ja ganz neue Aspekte für eine Beratung in sich: "Ich würde Dir die Meka G-Unit empfehlen, da ist eine schicke Tasche mit dabei."


----------



## merkijan (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Ich wette, dass es Leute gibt, bei denen das ziehen würde


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Januar 2012)

Hmmm ob 50 Cent mit dem Namen einverstanden ist.


----------



## moparcrazy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Pfft...da gibt Thermaltake wahrscheinlich keinen Cent drauf und erst recht keine fünfzig.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

So Leute, ich habe mal aktualisiert, ergänzt und Fotos angefügt. Leider kann man nur 15 ranhängen- habe das beste daraus gemacht. Wenn ihr noch Anmerkungen habt, nur her damit. Viel Spaß beim Lesen !


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Nochmal zur Tasche: so eine ist in klein auch beim Conkor Mauspad dabei, das Teil ist aber Scheiß-empfindlich, meins hatte ich bewusst nur 3 Mal in der Hand, aber es ist schon eingerissen


----------



## gh0st76 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*



Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Tasche: so eine ist in klein auch beim Conkor Mauspad dabei, das Teil ist aber Scheiß-empfindlich, meins hatte ich bewusst nur 3 Mal in der Hand, aber es ist schon eingerissen


 

Bei meiner Zowie Intelli war auch eine dabei. Aber wenigstens stimmt die Qualität bei dem Teil.


----------



## Skeksis (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Die Fotos sind mal richtig gut.


----------



## moparcrazy (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Echt gute Fotos, selbst die Details hast Du richtig gut eingefangen.

Bilde mir ein bei der Großaufnahme unter Absatz Schreiben genau erkennen zu können welche Tasten beleuchtet sind und welche nicht. Wenn nur die W-A-S-D Tasten anders wären ginge es ja aber man kann ja deutlich erkennen welche Tasten alle anders sind. Wirkt ein wenig so als hätte jemand da aus zwei Tastaturen eine gemacht.


----------



## 4LI4Z (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Gute Fotos, guter Bericht, gefällt mir.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Bilde mir ein bei der Großaufnahme unter Absatz Schreiben genau erkennen zu können welche Tasten beleuchtet sind und welche nicht.



Auf diesem Bild kam der Blitz von links, dadurch reflektieren die Oberflächen anders - wie du richtig erkennst/vermutest erkennt man daran die beleuchteten Tasten.

Danke für das Lob von euch, so toll sind die Fotos nun auch wieder nicht  War ein Quick and Dirty Aufbau. Endlich hatte das Makroobjektiv mal was zu Tun.


----------



## neith (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Hätte noch eine Frage, hast du die Tastatur schon in Games ausprobiert? Wenn ja in welchen und wie gefällt sie dir in den unterschiedlichen games?


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Hallo neith,

also ich habe sie bisher nur in Armed Assault 2 ausprobiert, da ich eigentlich nichts anderes zocke. Für die es nicht kennen, es handelt sich um eine Militärsimulation. Teils Shooter, teils Strategie. So ziemlich jede Taste auf der Tastatur hat eine Funktion und man kann sich das Leben leichter durch Makros machen. Bisher habe ich zum Testen 2 Makros definiert welche auch anstandslos im Spiel aktiv wurden. WASD findet man wie ich finde leichter als auf einer "normalen" Tastatur (siehe Oberflächenstruktur bei meinem Erfahrungsbericht). Ich konnte Spielen, es hat funktioniert  Ob ich nun Erfolgreicher oder weniger war lässt sich nicht sagen. Ich würde aber behaupten die Meka ist zum Spielen gut geeignet.

Vielleicht noch zur Software was:
Man kann verschiedene Profile in die Tastatur einspeichern und per Schnellwahl auswählen. Es gibt zusätzlich noch einen Game Mode und Normal Mode. So wie ich das verstehe wird im Game Mode zB. die Windowstaste deaktiviert. Klickt man in der mitgelieferten Software auf das Fragezeichen, um etwa Hilfe zu erhalten, tut sich nichts. Auch sonst ist die Software nicht gerade 100% durchdacht. Ist man bsp. in Profil 1, ändert die Beleuchtung, klickt OK und klickt gleich danach Profil 2 an kommt die Meldung: Pleas save the setting by each individual game profile. Es gibt Apply, und Ok. Was nun zum "Saven" ist, wird nicht auf den ersten Blick ersichtlich. Da muß man sich etwas intuitiv einarbeiten... 

An der Tastatur kann man ja ein Headset sowie Mic anschließen. Ursprünglich bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Anschlüsse der Soundkarte einfach per Kabel durchgeschleift werden, dem ist nicht so. Die Tastatur hat, soweit ich das verstehe eine eigene Soundkarte. Bisher ist es mir unter Windows 7 64bit noch nicht gelungen den Sound der eigentlichen Soundkarte mit dem Sound welcher aus der Tastatur kommt gleichzuschalten. Entweder Sound aus den Boxen oder aus der Tastaturklinke. Ich spiele mich damit noch, fände es nämlich etwas unpraktisch wenn man dann jedes mal Softwaremäßig rumfummeln muß.

Soweit mal meine bisherigen Praxiserfahrungen auf Spiele bezogen.

edit:

Was vielleicht noch interessant ist, die Tastatur kann 6 Tasten gleichzeitig verarbeiten. Für mich ausreichend. Also Schräg vorwärtsgehen mit um die Ecke lugen und Taschenlampe an und ausmachen ist möglich


----------



## moparcrazy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Eingebaute Soundkarte  Wer so was möchte kauft doch eigentlich bei einem anderen Hersteller.
Nach ein wenig Recherche... tatsächlich ein "Holtek USB devices" ist da verbaut! Ich persönlich finde ja schon die normalen Audio jack's unnütz, ganz zu schweigen von einer zweiten "Soundkarte".
Soweit mir bekannt ist unter Windows immer nur ein Wiedergabegerät (Soundkarte) möglich. Falls Du die Anschlüsse nutzen möchtest wirst Du weiterhin immer umschalten müssen.


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Habe mir eben nochmal den Test in der PCGH 2/12 durchgelesen. Da steht was von "geschrumpften Haupttastenfeld" und das "alle Haupttasten kleiner geraten sind"!!!
Da das sowieso nicht der einzige quatsch ist den die "Fachredakteure" da verfasst haben würde es mich doch sehr wundern falls dies richtig wäre. Auf Bildern wirkt das Tastenfeld auf mich eher normal.
Das Haupttastenfeld bei Cherry MX Tastaturen hat normalerweise eine breite von ca 28,5cm, hoch ist es ca 9,5cm. Wäre toll wenn Du das mal vergleichen/überprüfen würdest.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

wird gemacht wenn ich wieder in ihrer Nähe bin  So aus dem Stegreif aber- mir sind keine Auffälligkeiten untergekommen.

Btw. Es wäre mal an der Zeit einen Thread zu bauen mit allen Tests/Erfahrungsberichten/Reviews zu mechanischen Tastaturen. Hier aus dem Forum. Ich such mir jedes mal nen Wolf. Diese Sammlung müsste dann auch angepinnt werden oder auf Seite 1 von Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen...
Wenn ich Muse habe, setz ich mich mal daran...

*edit:*
ok- hab gemessen. Kann gerne noch spezielle Sachen nachmessen, sollte aber alles drinnensein.
Keine Ahnung wie der Redakteur auf diese Aussagen kam- meine Meka G1 ist völlig "normal".


----------



## moparcrazy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Tja, der hat sich wahrscheinlich Gedanken gemacht wie die wohl die Makrotasten untergebracht haben. Schließlich hatte er eine Erleuchtung "Heureka, die haben das Haupttastenfeld verkleinert!" rief er jauchzend durch die Redeaktionsräume. Das die ganze Tastatur breiter ist als andere und dadurch platz für die Makro Tasten ist hat er dabei leider übersehen... Man darf auch nicht erwarten das ein normaler Redakteur an so hoch technischen Geräten wie Zollstock/Maßband/Lineal ausgebildet wird!


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Har .

Etwas weniger erfreuliches muß ich noch berichten zum Soundanschluß.
Mein Headset ist zwar keines von einer namhaften Firma- der Sound war mir bisher immer ausreichend, aber irgendetwas stimmt mit dem Klinkenanschluß der Tastatur nicht. Ich kann sehr stark davon ausgehen, dass es nicht am 3,5mm Anschluß des Headsets liegt.

Ich habe mein Headset am Laptop, sowie an einer Creative Soundkarte ausprobiert- wunderbar. An der Meka macht der Sound zicken. Der Kontakt scheint nicht 100% zu greifen, bewegt man das Kabel entstehen Symptome wie bei einem Wackler. Wie ich ja schon berichtet habe ist der Anschluß auch etwas zu tief drinnen (weshalb ich mir ja bereits geholfen habe). Noch steht ein Mikrofontest aus, aber dieser Holtek USB Einbau ist etwas pfuschig wie mir scheint.

Etwas "erfreulicher" ist die Tatsache, dass Creative-Soundkarten die Funktion "Was sie hören" besitzten. So lässt sich der Sound der Hauptsoundkarte auf die Meka schleifen. Leider mit einer kleinen Latenz, aber immerhin. Man könnte natürlich auch einen Kanal an der Hauptsoundkarte per Mikrofoneingang auf der Meka durchschleifen... 

Schön wäre es gewesen wenn man per Makroknopfdruck den Soundeinang aktivieren könnte oder umschaltet.

Bisher der größte Kritikpunkt meinerseits. Und wie ich finde kein kleiner. Für mich besonders ärgerlich, da ich unbedingt eine Mechanische mit USB+Sound gekauft habe, da ich diese Funktion nutzen wollte. Mich würde mal interessieren wie das bei anderen Mekabesitzern ist.


----------



## conspiracy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

@hobbit_mit_streitaxt

wie bist du insgesamt bisher mit der beleuchtung zufrieden ? als ich gelesen habe das die tastatur nur stellenweise beleuchtet ist dachte ich mir erstmal das es vielleicht unfertig oder unter umständen sogar verwirrend wirken kann.

sonst würde mich noch interessieren ob irgendwer weis ob es bei der meka G1 auch nen integrierten soundchip gibt.


----------



## moparcrazy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Nein hat sie nicht. Bei denn Mechanischen ist die Meka G-Unit bisher die einzigste mir bekannte.

btw. Auch über den Soundchip wird im PCGH Test nicht eine Silbe verloren!


----------



## conspiracy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Nein hat sie nicht. Bei denn Mechanischen ist die Meka G-Unit bisher die einzigste mir bekannte.
> 
> btw. Auch über den Soundchip wird im PCGH Test nicht eine Silbe verloren!


 
danke für die info .. weil ich finde diesen sound zwang sehr nervend .. gute soundkarte und klinkenheadset und dann so einen billigen soundchip .. lieber die "verlängerung" übers keyboard  .. das macht das g1 für mich schonmal interessanter


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

In Anbetracht von den auftretenden Problemchen bei mir (Klinkenstecker, Buchseneinbautiefe) würde ich dir dann doch eher eine ohne Holtek USB Device empfehlen.
Was die Beleuchtung angeht- nein ganz im Gegenteil, wenn auch nur einige Tasten beleuchtet sind (im ersten Post, siehe Bilder) findet man sich logischerweise auch im dunklen gut zurecht. Also durcheinander bin ich deshalb noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## conspiracy (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

ich spiele trotzdem mit dem gedanken mir die g unit zu kaufen, weil mir das design gefällt und ich die makros und beleuchtung gut finde. der audio aus und eingang ist mir nicht so wichtig, geht der USB hub ohne probleme bisher ?


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

USB Stick angesteckt- konnte bei beiden Anschlüssen darauf zugreifen. Ich kann dir allerdings nichts über die Busgeschwindigkeit sagen.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Habe das Mal mit meiner Meka G1 getestet, der Sound klingt schrecklich, tut er aber auch über den Out vorne am Gehäuse und durch mein schreckliches Headset. Zum Mic kann ich momentan nicht sagen, das muss ich später nochmal testen. 
USB funzt einwandfrei.


----------



## conspiracy (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

wie ist das bei den meka tastaturen mit den makros ? gibt es die moeglichkeit die makros direkt live aufzunehmen oder geht das alles nur treiberseitig ? und werden die makrotasten auch als eigenständige tastenbelegung erkannt also bei der keyeingabe also bei Arma z.b. liegen oder kriechen, anwaehlen und dann auf die makrotaste druecken um sie direkt mit dem befehl zu belegen.


----------



## moparcrazy (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Eine reine Makro Taste gibt an sich kein Signal aus das vom BS oder Spielen oder irgendeiner anderen Anwendung erkannt wird. Das die Taste gedrückt wird erkennt entweder ein interner Speicher oder die Treiber der Tastatur.
Um ein Signal auszugeben das vom BS etc erkannt wird musst Du sie erst entsprechend füttern. Also direkt belegen geht nicht.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Mechanische Tastatur Thermaltake Meka G-Unit*

Vielleicht nochmal konkret zur Meka: Drücke ich in Arma 2 wo man die Settings zur Steuerung machen kann bspw. die Makrotaste T1 für Befehl XYZ in Arma2- tut sich nichts. Anders als ggf. der Controller der XBOX für den PC- der wird von Arma erkannt, auch mein Joystick. Ich muß also vorher das Makro aufgenommen haben.

Ich denke Bilder sprechen mehr als 1000 Worte, ggf. siehst du hieraus was geht und was nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

wieso sind nur 15 Bilder pro Beitrag erlaubt ?! Ich würd das natürlich gerne im ersten Beitrag ergänzen :-/


----------



## Figeroa (18. August 2012)

Erst einmal  @hobbit: prima Artikel

Habe mir die Tastatur vor kurzem gekauft und möchte hier noch ein paar Ergänzungen schreiben.

Für Linux Nutzer: Die Tastatur ist in Hinsicht auf die Makros auch für Linux interessant, da durch den Speicher der Tastatur diese erhalten bleiben. Ein klein wenig umständlich, Windows wird zumindest parrallel oder an einem anderen Rechner benötigt um die Makros zu programmieren.

Media Tasten: Die Media Tasten(play, stop, forward, backward) funktionieren unter Windows nicht immer ohne weiteres.
Ich verwende bei mir dem MediaMonkey, jedoch habe die shortkeys dort leider versagt. Die Lösung fand ich dann in irgendeinem englischsprachigem Forum. Windows Media Player starten. Sobald dieser im Hintergrund läuft funktionieren die Media Tasten auch wie gewohnt unter anderen Programmen.

Hin und wieder blockiert der Treiber bei mir auch die Beleuchtung der Tastatur, dann muss ich die Konfiguration erneut auf die Tastatur laden

Aber abgesehen von diesen "Kleinigkeiten", sagt mir die Tastatur zu.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. August 2012)

> Hin und wieder blockiert der Treiber bei mir auch die Beleuchtung der  Tastatur, dann muss ich die Konfiguration erneut auf die Tastatur laden





> Aber abgesehen von diesen "Kleinigkeiten", sagt mir die Tastatur zu.



So was als Kleinigkeit zu bezeichnen ist wohl die Untertreibung schlecht hin!


----------



## Figeroa (18. August 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> So was als Kleinigkeit zu bezeichnen ist wohl die Untertreibung schlecht hin!



 Sofern man auf die Beleuchtung wert legt. 
Aber schließlich erfordert dies nur ein paar klicks und tritt nicht im Betrieb sondern nur beim Start des Rechners auf (nur sofern der Treiber installiert ist), und auch dies nicht immer. Ich habe die Vermutung das es nur dann passiert wenn man beim herunterfahren die Beleuchtung abgeschaltet hatte. Habe aber gerade keine Lust das zu überprüfen.

Und natürlich sind das Kleinigkeiten. Wer so etwas schon nicht ertragen kann sollte die Finger von Rechnern lassen.
Oder er versucht die Hardwarehersteller auf bessere Treiber zu verklagen.


----------



## kegg (23. März 2015)

Ich muss das nun einfach ausgraben.

Ich besitze die Tastatur nun fast ein Jahr. Hat noch jemand damit Probleme dass ab und zu eine Eingabe dauerhaft getätigt wird bis man die Taste erneut drückt? Kommt nur selten vor. Desweiteren habe ich einen Pfeifton den die Tastatur erzeugt. Gerade durch das pulsierende Tt Logo. Werde die Tastatur auf jeden Fall mal zur Reperatur schicken.


----------



## Wartsapp (25. Dezember 2017)

Und wie hat sich die Tastatur nun nach 4 Jahren bewährt ?


----------

